# Is Terrarium Vine root ok for Aquariums?



## paulrgreen69 (1 Apr 2010)

Hi, great website that I have found much information for my new Amazon 240l biotope I am about to set up. One question I can't find the answer for though is that of what roots I can use to simulate tree root. I have plenty of excellent bogwood but am desperate for something more root like.

In the Pets at Home stores they sell "Vine root" for Terrariums. Is this ok to use? It appears to be totally dry but unfortunately the staff are not well enough educated in fish keeping to confirm it won't leach anything.

Any help would be greatly appreciated. I will be sure to post pics as the new set up develops.


----------



## danmil3s (1 Apr 2010)

I used some  of the p@h wood in my tank for about 6 weeks didnt seem to cause any problems turnd the water a bit brown but i only soked it for a couple  of hours purigen sorted that out any easly enough one thing i did notice it did take a week to sink ive heard boiling over comes this.


----------



## paulrgreen69 (1 Apr 2010)

danmil3s said:
			
		

> I used some  of the p@h wood in my tank for about 6 weeks didnt seem to cause any problems turnd the water a bit brown but i only soked it for a couple  of hours purigen sorted that out any easly enough one thing i did notice it did take a week to sink ive heard boiling over comes this.




Great thanks for the info. I shall give some a go


----------

